# My latest structures



## David-Stockwell

Hi all!!!
I have attached some photos of my latest projects that will go into my new layout (when ever it gets built) that I'm having done for me! Got the last trestle done and built one kit and working on the second one. Found out one thing for sure!! I am no good at all in applying decals anymore!!:smilie_daumenneg: My hands are just too shaky!!
The first kit is a coal mine and the second one an engine house.
Cheers, Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, in spite of the decal issues, the modeling results are great, you still have the touch.


----------



## Big Ed

Hi Dave, how ya been?

It is about time you built something for yourself!

The decals don't look too bad from my vantage point.
You do know that the coaling buildings would be real dirty.

I don't know if you want the clean look or the dirty look. But maybe you could work out what you don't like about the decals with some weathering. Blend in some grudge. (coal....black grudge)
Don't tell me that you already weathered it. 

In the picture of the coal building, what is all the purple stuff in the background?
Did you try coloring the picture or something?
The engine house looks rustic, heck that picture has some of the purple stuff in it too.
You have to weather that up more too?

You have the table yet?


----------



## David-Stockwell

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, in spite of the decal issues, the modeling results are great, you still have the touch.


Hi gunrunner, Thanks much!! I destroyed 2 decals in my first try!!:thumbsdown: By the way, the little windows for the engine house are a real *****!!! doing them now!



big ed said:


> Hi Dave, how ya been?
> 
> It is about time you built something for yourself!
> 
> The decals don't look too bad from my vantage point.
> You do know that the coaling buildings would be real dirty.
> 
> I don't know if you want the clean look or the dirty look. But maybe you could work out what you don't like about the decals with some weathering. Blend in some grudge. (coal....black grudge)
> Don't tell me that you already weathered it.
> 
> In the picture of the coal building, what is all the purple stuff in the background?
> Did you try coloring the picture or something?
> The engine house looks rustic, heck that picture has some of the purple stuff in it too.
> You have to weather that up more too?
> 
> You have the table yet?


Hi big ed! Just getting over some bronchitis.:thumbsdown: Once I finish the engine house I've got to get some more buildings for the layout. I will add some weathering as I go along with the construction. Took the pictures with the buildings setting on a video cabinet and don't have much control over the background. The layout will be started by someone else once i get the money for it. Collecting rolling stock and engines in the meantime. Still need an engine coaling station, water tower and some passenger stations. Probably build myself an Icing platform for some 1940's wood sided refers.
You all have a nice evening!:thumbsup: Dave


----------



## DJL1961

I agree.......shakes or no, those look really good. I especially like the trestle.


----------



## David-Stockwell

*engine house finished*

Hi all,
Got the engine house completed and weathered some. Added one of my new engines to the photo for some character.
Cheers, Dave


----------



## Big Ed

Looks good Dave, the locomotive will look good running over the trestle.
What is that a bachmann?
Do you have any rolling stock yet?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Very nice Dave, you've gone in a totally new direction. 

I hope you still build a few bridges...


----------



## David-Stockwell

DJL1961 said:


> I agree.......shakes or no, those look really good. I especially like the trestle.


Hi DJL1961, Thanks!! That was my speciality for quite a few years, but I am now working towards having a new layout.

Dave



big ed said:


> Looks good Dave, the locomotive will look good running over the trestle.
> What is that a bachmann?
> Do you have any rolling stock yet?


Hi big ed, Yes the locomotive is Bachmann. All are Bachmann so far!! I have attached 2 photos of my loco's so far and some of the rolling stock. I show some coal hoppers (the main requirement for my layout and a few other types of cars too. You will not see any freight cars like high cube box cars, auto racks, or container cars on my layout. My era is about the 1940's. 
Cheers, Dave



gunrunnerjohn said:


> Very nice Dave, you've gone in a totally new direction.
> 
> I hope you still build a few bridges...


Hi gunrunner, Yep!! Working on a new layout is a new direction for me! At least in the recent past. I dismantled my old one in 2007 and then started on bridges. Whether or not I build any new bridges will depend on somebody contacting me to build one. I shut down my Bonanza web site so there isn't any advertising on the web.:dunno: So if I get any orders it will be from past customers or those who know about my bridge work.
Cheers. Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice looking steamers.


----------



## David-Stockwell

*Here's the next one*

I'm back with my next project! The engine coaling station! And I was complaining about the size of the windows in the engine house. This coaling station has some parts I can barely see!!!!:smilie_daumenneg: Take a look see at the pulleys on the coaling station!!
Now that is TINY, TINY, TINY!!:dunno: GOG HELP ME!!!
Cheers, Dave


----------



## David-Stockwell

Finally finished the coaling tower, but screwed it up at the end. Broke some small parts on the coal shoots while trying to get the stairways mounted!!:thumbsdown:hwell: It will just have to do as it is though!!:dunno:

Dave


----------



## Big Ed

Can't even see any broken parts.

Do you have one of these or something similar?
Lighted ones are better.







Some nice modelers tweezers come in handy too.

Looks good Dave, looks like it has been sitting out in the weather for years. :thumbsup:
Maybe add some black on the beams and around the area that sees the coal? That coal used to throw a lot of dust around.


----------



## David-Stockwell

big ed said:


> Can't even see any broken parts.
> 
> Do you have one of these or something similar?
> Lighted ones are better.
> View attachment 38405
> 
> Some nice modelers tweezers come in handy too.
> 
> Looks good Dave, looks like it has been sitting out in the weather for years. :thumbsup:
> Maybe add some black on the beams and around the area that sees the coal? That coal used to throw a lot of dust around.


Hi big ed, After I took the photo I noticed that the coal shoots needed to be painted black. I'll probably add some more weathering later. I do have tweezers that I use but I don't have a magnifier like you show. I have one that fits over my head with a swivel lens on it, but my hands are too shaky and that's what caused me to break the parts. I'm scratch building a water tower now and will post pictures of it when finished.

Dave


----------



## Big Ed

but my hands are too shaky and that's what caused me to break the parts.


Oh, that sucks, I got no fix for that?
Can you somehow brace your hand, maybe hold it with your other hand?
I guess there is no fix for that.


----------



## David-Stockwell

big ed said:


> but my hands are too shaky and that's what caused me to break the parts.
> 
> 
> Oh, that sucks, I got no fix for that?
> Can you somehow brace your hand, maybe hold it with your other hand?
> I guess there is no fix for that.


Hi big ed, I see you answered your own question!!!:thumbsup: I do brace my hands a little when I'm working on small parts, but on that coaling tower I was concentrating so much on mounting the stairway that I didn't notice that I had broken the levers on the shoots.:thumbsdown:
Anyway here is some parts for my water tower I'm working on now!!
Cheers, Dave


----------



## David-Stockwell

Hi all, I got the water tower done and that puts me up to date on everything. Got to find something else now.
Cheers, Dave


----------



## David-Stockwell

Got away from the kits and am now scratch building a Fueling depot building and Grain elevator.

Here's the Fueling depot so far.









Now the Grain elevator.

















Cheers, Dave


----------



## David-Stockwell

Heres another update of the grain elevator.

Dave


----------



## David-Stockwell

Grain elevator now finished!!
Cheers, Dave


----------



## Fire21

Wow! Simply WOW!!! :appl:


----------



## David-Stockwell

Fire21 said:


> Wow! Simply WOW!!! :appl:


Hi Fire21,

Thanks Much!!!

Dave


----------



## David-Stockwell

Fire21 said:


> Wow! Simply WOW!!! :appl:


Hi Fire21,

Thanks much!!

Dave


----------



## Big Ed

Dam the torpedoes and full speed ahead!

Looking good Dave, an luck with a table yet?

And an early Merry Christmas and Happy New Years.:smokin:


----------



## David-Stockwell

big ed said:


> Dam the torpedoes and full speed ahead!
> 
> Looking good Dave, an luck with a table yet?
> 
> And an early Merry Christmas and Happy New Years.:smokin:


Hi big ed,
Thanks for the thumbs-up:thumbsup: And to answer your question. YES!! I got some info on the layout. It is now being packaged for delivery!!:appl: The builder sent me some photos.
Here's a sample!!!
Dave


----------



## Big Ed

How the heck is he going to fit that in a box?

I wonder who built that good looking trestle he added?


----------



## David-Stockwell

big ed said:


> How the heck is he going to fit that in a box?
> 
> I wonder who built that good looking trestle he added?


Hi big ed, He built it in 3 sections and will ship it that way, then I will have to put the sections back together again. I'll give you 3 guesses who built the trestle and the first 2 don't count!:laugh: He built the bridge over the 3 tracks in front. And just for your information he also builds "movable bridges"!!!!:smilie_daumenpos: Just couldn't resist adding that little tid-bit!!:laugh: Here's some screen shots of them.
Cheers, Dave


----------



## Patrick1544

Nice models. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Big Ed

See how easy it would be to make the swing bridge Dave?
It doesn't even need a motor as you could operate it by hand.

Every bridge builder of your caliper must have at least one in his collection of bridge builds.

Does he have motors in them?
Nice builds.:smilie_daumenpos:

Starting at the post # 504 in here, I spent the day waiting to Pu some chemicals and I shot a few pictures of the Arthur Kills lift bridge. 

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3529

Nice job on the Kills bridge, I even see the operators shack? ( nice job on the others too!)
He needs to add the steel girders on each side of it.
These, (red arrow), more pictures in the link I posted above,








Tell him part of the old wooden trestle that is on the Jersey approach side are still there today. It used to be all wooden raised trestles track as you approach the bridge coming in from the west, I would think the Staten Island side was the same. 

The second lift bridge you show is not the Arthur Kill bridge is it? It must be a different lift bridge?

Whats he ask for one of those?
Are they all motorized?


----------



## David-Stockwell

big ed said:


> See how easy it would be to make the swing bridge Dave?
> It doesn't even need a motor as you could operate it by hand.
> 
> Every bridge builder of your caliper must have at least one in his collection of bridge builds.
> 
> Does he have motors in them?
> Nice builds.:smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> Starting at the post # 504 in here, I spent the day waiting to Pu some chemicals and I shot a few pictures of the Arthur Kills lift bridge.
> 
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3529
> 
> Nice job on the Kills bridge, I even see the operators shack? ( nice job on the others too!)
> He needs to add the steel girders on each side of it.
> These, (red arrow), more pictures in the link I posted above,
> View attachment 39564
> 
> 
> Tell him part of the old wooden trestle that is on the Jersey approach side are still there today. It used to be all wooden raised trestles track as you approach the bridge coming in from the west, I would think the Staten Island side was the same.
> 
> The second lift bridge you show is not the Arthur Kill bridge is it? It must be a different lift bridge?
> 
> Whats he ask for one of those?
> Are they all motorized?


Hi big ed, It may be easy to build a swing bridge, but I ain't in that business any more. HA, HA I don't know if he has motors in the bridges or not, I never talked to him about his bridges. Don't know what his pricing is either, but by looking at them they seem highly detailed. Here's his web site. I'm sure he would be glad that I advertised a little for him.
https://sites.google.com/site/modelrailroadlayoutbuilder/Home

Got my fueling depot done!!








http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=39576&stc=1&d=1419095754
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=39577&stc=1&d=1419095754


----------



## David-Stockwell

Decided on a Kato engine house for my Santa Fe Pacific railroad.
























Here's the engine house installed. Shows the more accurate coloring.









Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You gonna' leave all those other locomotives out in the rain?


----------



## David-Stockwell

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You gonna' leave all those other locomotives out in the rain?


Hi gunrunner

Yep you got it!!! There ain't no room for a roundhouse anyway!!!:dunno: I wouldn't have hardly any yard to speak of if I added one. Got another 2 stall engine house in the works for some future diesels I don't have yet. 
Cheers, Dave


----------



## David-Stockwell

Got the the diesel house done!!
Cheers, Dave


----------



## Model Train Structures

That wooden trestle in your first pic is outstanding; I don't think I'd have the patience to glue those many pieces. All is looking good!

D.A.


----------



## David-Stockwell

Model Train Structures said:


> That wooden trestle in your first pic is outstanding; I don't think I'd have the patience to glue those many pieces. All is looking good!
> 
> D.A.



HI D.A. Thanks much for your comment!! I would have to say though, that the trestle was a walk in the park compared with the Walthers coaling tower kit. There were parts on it that I could hardly see!!:smilie_daumenneg: I have jigs for building trestles. So there really a snap to build. I'm concentrating mainly now on my Santa Fe Pacific layout. Have fun model railroading!!
Cheers, Dave


----------



## David-Stockwell

My layout needed an office for the freight yard so I came up with this!!!:smilie_daumenpos:
Cheers, Dave


----------



## Big Ed

You scratch build too?
Nice Dave.:thumbsup:

Needs a name on it?


----------



## David-Stockwell

big ed said:


> You scratch build too?
> Nice Dave.:thumbsup:
> 
> Needs a name on it?


Yeah I scratch build too Ed!!!!!:cheeky4: Speaking of scratch built, have you ever mounted that "SCRATCH BUILT BRIDGE" into a layout yet??? Or is it still setting on a shelf with just the surrounding scenery.
Have any of the birds flown away??

I thought about that for a while. I figured they would put a small sign above or beside the door that said YARD OFFICE. But I don't think I can make one that small?:dunno:

Cheers, Dave


----------



## David-Stockwell

big ed said:


> You scratch build too?
> Nice Dave.:thumbsup:
> 
> Needs a name on it?


Hi Ed, back again!!:smilie_daumenpos:
Well you asked for it, so I tried!!!:laugh: That's a tiny model. I used 9 point text (that's the smallest my computer will make) and then reduced it. It's still kind of big for the building, but here it is!!:smilie_daumenneg:
Cheers, Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

What you need is a better printer.  How small would you like it? I could have gone smaller...


----------



## MtRR75

David-Stockwell said:


> My layout needed an office for the freight yard so I came up with this!!!
> Cheers, Dave


Really nice job on the brickwork. Did you paint the individual bricks different shades? And how did you get the grout edges so straight?


----------



## DonR

Don't which program GRJ used, but I
use the plain ole WordPad or Notepad
on my desk top to make my signs. You can select
from various type styles and sizes
from mice type to HEADLINE TYPE.

Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I used Word and then printed to my laser printer. I just kept reducing the type until I got to the size listed. I could have kept going, but it was getting absurd.


----------



## David-Stockwell

MtRR75 said:


> Really nice job on the brickwork. Did you paint the individual bricks different shades? And how did you get the grout edges so straight?


Thanks MtRR75, But I really don't deserve the credit. I first thought you were joking, but decided I better tell you anyway!! That's preprinted material and should be available at your local hobby shop.












DonR said:


> Don't which program GRJ used, but I
> use the plain ole WordPad or Notepad
> 
> on my desk top to make my signs. You can select
> from various type styles and sizes
> from mice type to HEADLINE TYPE.
> 
> Don


Hi Don, I have a very old mac and I used appleworks to make it. the sign on my grain elevator I did that way, but it's much larger.



gunrunnerjohn said:


> I used Word and then printed to my laser printer. I just kept reducing the type until I got to the size listed. I could have kept going, but it was getting absurd.


Hi again gunrunner,
I made one from what you showed before and here are the results!:thumbsup:
Thanks, Dave


----------



## Big Ed

Second thought, maybe you don't need a sign for it.


----------



## David-Stockwell

big ed said:


> Second thought, maybe you don't need a sign for it.


HI ED,:smilie_daumenpos: NOW YOU TELL ME!!!!!:smilie_daumenneg::cheeky4::laugh:

Think I'm going to stop taking you seriously!!! Have a nice day.
Cheers, Dave


----------



## Big Ed

You need a better printer huh?
Maybe you have someone close by that will print you some good ones?

No disrespect meant here, but they sort of look like they are miss spelled or blurred or something?
Maybe it is the name itself that I don't like?:dunno:

But it is your RR, not mine.

Dave, are you going to add some more track sidings coming off the turntable?


----------



## David-Stockwell

big ed said:


> You need a better printer huh?
> Maybe you have someone close by that will print you some good ones?
> 
> No disrespect meant here, but they sort of look like they are miss spelled or blurred or something?
> Maybe it is the name itself that I don't like?:dunno:
> 
> But it is your RR, not mine.
> 
> Dave, are you going to add some more track sidings coming off the turntable?


Hello again Ed, 
In this case it doesn't matter if the sign can be read or not, something is visible and that's all that maters. Here is the current picture of the yard area. All the track that there will be is in place. You can see the office building setting there with the sign and that's the most anyone one will see. I'm going to start ballasting the track now.
Cheers, Dave


----------



## Big Ed

Squeeze one more siding in, going back along side of the engine house?

The sign looks good now, I can't see it. 
Maybe add an LED light shade over the top to light it up?


----------



## MtRR75

David-Stockwell said:


> Thanks MtRR75, But I really don't deserve the credit. I first thought you were joking, but decided I better tell you anyway!! That's preprinted material and should be available at your local hobby shop.


Actually, I wasn't joking -- just uneducated -- I'm relatively new to this. I had seen somewhere where somebody painted some individual bricks a darker color on a brick building to break up the monochromatic appearance. I also am guilty of thinking only in HO scale, as that is what I model. I did not realize until I saw your hand in the picture that you are obviously working at a scale smaller than HO.

I did not realize that they made a multi-colored brick material for modeling. My local hobby shop has precious little train stuff. The main way that I find out about things I never knew existed is by hanging around here.


----------



## Big Ed

MtRR75 said:


> Actually, I wasn't joking -- just uneducated -- I'm relatively new to this. I had seen somewhere where somebody painted some individual bricks a darker color on a brick building to break up the monochromatic appearance. I also am guilty of thinking only in HO scale, as that is what I model. I did not realize until I saw your hand in the picture that you are obviously working at a scale smaller than HO.
> 
> I did not realize that they made a multi-colored brick material for modeling. My local hobby shop has precious little train stuff. The main way that I find out about things I never knew existed is by hanging around here.


There are a lot of different brick/stone texture patterns that you can print and glue on if you wanted to. 
This is the first site I found for an example, there are more. This one sells them.
And there are places you can copy and then print them up yourself for free.
Somewhere on our site is a thread about this.
http://www.modeltrainsoftware.com/brickyard.html


----------



## Big Ed

Maybe take a look at this one?
Free.

http://paperbrick.co.uk/


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

David-Stockwell said:


> Hi again gunrunner,
> I made one from what you showed before and here are the results!:thumbsup:
> Thanks, Dave


I can send you a PDF file of one that's even smaller, I figured 1/8" wide would be small enough. Unless you have a really small thumb, that sign is a lot wider than 1/8".


----------



## Patrick1544

Nice structures and locos.


----------



## David-Stockwell

MtRR75 said:


> Actually, I wasn't joking -- just uneducated -- I'm relatively new to this. I had seen somewhere where somebody painted some individual bricks a darker color on a brick building to break up the monochromatic appearance. I also am guilty of thinking only in HO scale, as that is what I model. I did not realize until I saw your hand in the picture that you are obviously working at a scale smaller than HO.
> 
> I did not realize that they made a multi-colored brick material for modeling. My local hobby shop has precious little train stuff. The main way that I find out about things I never knew existed is by hanging around here.


Hi MtRR75,
There are many different types of material offered plus what biged mentioned to you.
I searched on EBAY "HO stone and brick" and came up with the EBAY site below. If the site address doesn't work just put in the search box what I did.
Dave 
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...&_nkw=HO+stone+and+brick+&ghostText=&_sacat=0



gunrunnerjohn said:


> I can send you a PDF file of one that's even smaller, I figured 1/8" wide would be small enough. Unless you have a really small thumb, that sign is a lot wider than 1/8".


I guess I'll stick with what I've got now gunrunner!! No need to make any more changes.
Dave



Patrick1544 said:


> Nice structures and locos.


Hi Patrick, Thanks Much!


----------



## MtRR75

Thanks Dave and Ed for the links.

I've just started building structures. No need for this material right now, but I can envision that I will need it in the future.


----------



## David-Stockwell

MtRR75 said:


> Thanks Dave and Ed for the links.
> 
> I've just started building structures. No need for this material right now, but I can envision that I will need it in the future.


Hello MtRR75, Here is one other method for brick and stone work that is practically with out any cost. If you enjoy scratch building then try using grocery store meat trays for making brick and stone walls, foundations, bridge piers and abutments or tunnel portals. I have used it a lot in the past for bridge piers and abutments and am planing on trying it out on some tunnel portals. Here are a couple of photo's where I used it on my Santa Fe Pacific N scale layout. Cheers, Dave


----------



## Big Ed

Dave made this trestle, see the stone work?
Those were the yellow chicken container trays, underneath his stone I used 2 blue mushroom container boxes to make more rock. Underneath that is the remains of some old ceiling tiles.










I was going to use these old packing foam pieces but changed my mind.
I will use them somewhere, somehow.
My David Stockwell bridge thread here, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=13154










Dave, the David Stockwell bridge is mounted to the wall on the other side of the basement.
Right now the rail ends there, waiting for me to do something.
The birds flew the coop for now. They are resting in my figure box for now.

You can just make it out down there at the end of the line, for now.


----------



## David-Stockwell

big ed said:


> Dave made this trestle, see the stone work?
> Those were the yellow chicken container trays, underneath his stone I used 2 blue mushroom container boxes to make more rock. Underneath that is the remains of some old ceiling tiles.
> 
> View attachment 43226
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to use these old packing foam pieces but changed my mind.
> I will use them somewhere, somehow.
> My David Stockwell bridge thread here, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=13154
> 
> View attachment 43234
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, the David Stockwell bridge is mounted to the wall on the other side of the basement.
> Right now the rail ends there, waiting for me to do something.
> The birds flew the coop for now. They are resting in my figure box for now.
> 
> You can just make it out down there at the end of the line, for now.
> 
> 
> View attachment 43242


Hi to you ED!!!!:smilie_daumenpos: Maybe you can just make out that bridge in your last photo, but my eye's aren't good enough to do it:thumbsdown: The picture gets too dark at the back end for me:laugh: Cheers, Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Is there a bridge in that photo?


----------



## David-Stockwell

Here's my first build thread for a tunnel portal!!
Cheers, Dave


----------



## Fire21

Thanks a ton for the pics!! I'd seen where guys said they made things from those foam packages, but this move-by-move is fantastic! What kind of paint did you use on it?


----------



## David-Stockwell

Fire21 said:


> Thanks a ton for the pics!! I'd seen where guys said they made things from those foam packages, but this move-by-move is fantastic! What kind of paint did you use on it?


Hi Fire21,:smilie_daumenpos: I use Acrylic paints for almost everything mainly because it's easy to clean-up. It seems to work well for just about all my applications form scratch building , repainting shinny plastic buildings and weathering cars.
Dave


----------



## Big Ed

Looks nice Dave.:thumbsup:

Water based latex paint works too Fire21.

I get the sample jars at HD, pick any color you want from the color charts. They were under $3 bucks a jar. 
And there is a ton of different colors to choose from.

I also use what Dave does.


----------



## gator do 65

Big Ed, 

I just did the same thing yesterday at Ace Hardware, 1 pint for a dollar (not sure when the sale ends) and they were able to scan my loco for a perfect color match!


----------



## Big Ed

gator do 65 said:


> Big Ed,
> 
> I just did the same thing yesterday at Ace Hardware, 1 pint for a dollar (not sure when the sale ends) and they were able to scan my loco for a perfect color match!


Latex?
That is a good price.
What color was the locomotive?

I think it is Advanced auto will do the same thing if you bring in a piece that your trying to match. For my old 1963 Snow Bird snow blower the red is hard to find a match. I am going to bring a piece there to see if they can match it. I think it is Advanced auto.
Maybe my Ace could do it?

Every time I go to HD I stop and pick out a couple of colors to add to my collection.
They do last a long time in the containers.
I pickup a lot of different earth tone colors for the scenery. I also have Blues, oranges (umber like) Yellows, (to combine with the Orange) and rock colors. Just look at all the sample strips and pick a color.:thumbsup:
I have a good collection going on.:thumbsup:


----------

